

Recommended affordable attorneys to draft an employment contract in California?  - iamjonlee

Can anyone recommended an attorney to draft an employment contract in California? (Affordable for a bootstrapped company please) We don't have the luxury to hire some of the top law firms out there. Our goal is to find someone who does a good job and can answer some basic questions/concerns we have. Thanks!
======
djb_hackernews
Employment contract? Like a boiler plate one that could be found on the
internet? Or reused from a previous employer?

------
vrikhter
How much are you guys looking to spend?

